# Shoutcast relay server with lower quality



## Faca (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello there, 
I'm running  FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE at home. 
Just got a new mobile phone and I really like to listen to my favorite online radio's. 
Now the idea is to run shoutcast relay server at my home pc with lower quality (64kbps mono) and listen it with my mobile phone. 
The reason why i would like to make the online radio stream with lower quality, is because I'm having just 1gb of free internet on my mobile phone. :\

I have installed shoutcast-1.9.7_1 on my system ... can someone help me with the configuration, because I can't find any way to lower the quality 

Greetings, Martin DUSHKOV


----------

